# ASPCA donations from SM members



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

As I read in another thread the ASPCA is requesting donations to help the animals of families and shelters affected by hurricane Katrina. I think we can help. So for today, Friday and Saturday any donations or membership upgrades to SM will be donated to the ASPCA website in the name of the members here at SM. 

#1: you can use the "make a donation" button in the upper left hand corner for ANY amount you wish to donate

#2: you can upgrade your membership by going here ... http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...tion&CODE=index

Both methods are through paypal, you do not need to have a PAYPAL account, it gives you the option to pay via debit card, credit card or check.

Once you make a donation or upgrade post it in this thread or PM me if you wish it to be anonymously. Come sunday I will pay via my paypal card on the ASPCA website in the name of SM and the members here.

Alternately if you wish your donation or a portion of it to go to the Red Cross let me know.

*I will start off by donating 25.00*

*Running total:*

Joe - 25.00
Laceys mom - 20.00
Mystify79 - 20.00
paris - 20.00
Paris'Mom - 30.00
Msloke - 25.00
maltx3 - 20.00
Frosty's Mom - 20.00 
Kallie/Catcher's Mom - 25.00
scrappy - 20.00
Maltese Adora-Belle - 20.00
mimi2 - 20.00
Ancient 'Teeser - 25.00
littlepeanut - 20.00
Teaco - 20.00
RubyJeansmom - 50.00


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That's great Joe. I already donated to the Red Cross. I will donate another amount to the Houston SPCA rather then the National One. Houston has taken in already a huge amount of pets from New Orleans shelters and is accepting to house the pets of people that have to go to places that don't accept animals.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Joe - I upgraded my membership. Thank you.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I also upgraded my membership. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks everyone and as MalteseJane did thanks to everyone who has already donated to their favorite charity...

*Running total:*

Joe - 25.00
Laceys mom - 20.00
Mystify79 - 20.00


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Joe, what a wonderful and generous idea!! WOW!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

*Running total:*

Joe - 25.00
Laceys mom - 20.00
Mystify79 - 20.00
paris - 20.00


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I just donated some money. My e-mail is [email protected]

It's not much, but I had it sitting in my paypal account, so I just made it into a whole number.

I feel so bad for these dislocated pets. I'm sure they're wondering what happened to their human-family and wondering if they had been forgotten.

I would never want my little one to think that.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom_@Sep 1 2005, 03:53 PM
> *I just donated some money. <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96147*


[/QUOTE]

thank you









*Running total:*

Joe - 25.00
Laceys mom - 20.00
Mystify79 - 20.00
paris - 20.00
Paris'Mom - 30.00


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Sep 1 2005, 05:01 PM
> *Already upgraded but just made a donation.  Great idea Joe to send it from SM.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

you girls rock









*Running total:*

Joe - 25.00
Laceys mom - 20.00
Mystify79 - 20.00
paris - 20.00
Paris'Mom - 30.00
Msloke - 25.00


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What a wonderful idea Joe








Hubby and I donated to the Red Cross & ASPCA on Tuesday.
I tried to bring my blood donation forward by 2 weeks this morning but they said they won't accept it inside of eight weeks so in two weeks I will be going back and keeping my usual appointment. They are calling for blood donors so if anyone here thinks they could donate please do as the need is immense.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Glad to help out Joe. I know I would like my American friends to help our animals here in Canada if they were in need. My heart just breaks at the devastation and suffering everyone is going through after Katrina. Wish I could do more to help.
Pat


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maltx3_@Sep 1 2005, 05:56 PM
> *Glad to help out Joe.  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96175*


[/QUOTE]

thank you









*Running total:*

Joe - 25.00
Laceys mom - 20.00
Mystify79 - 20.00
paris - 20.00
Paris'Mom - 30.00
Msloke - 25.00
maltx3 - 20.00
Frosty's Mom - 20.00 

you all rock!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Sep 1 2005, 05:51 PM
> *What a wonderful idea Joe
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Joe, I just made a donation... it was through my PayPal account called:
Kallie-Belles-Closet.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I just upgraded my membership. Thanks Joe, for being such a great human being.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks everyone









*Running total:*

Joe - 25.00
Laceys mom - 20.00
Mystify79 - 20.00
paris - 20.00
Paris'Mom - 30.00
Msloke - 25.00
maltx3 - 20.00
Frosty's Mom - 20.00 
Kallie/Catcher's Mom - 25.00
scrappy - 20.00
Maltese Adora-Belle - 20.00
mimi2 - 20.00


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I just made a donation. This is a great idea Joe


----------



## Ancient 'Teeser (Aug 20, 2005)

I had already made a direct donation to the ASPCA (I live three blocks from them) but I made a second donation to be part of the SM group contribution.

I think it's a great idea and thank you for thinking of it.

Do you want Giorgio to deliver the check in person?  

I'll send you my account name in a pm, if that's ok?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ancient 'Teeser_@Sep 1 2005, 07:42 PM
> *Do you want Giorgio to deliver the check in person?
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96220*


[/QUOTE]

haha, that would be cool









*Running total:*

Joe - 25.00
Laceys mom - 20.00
Mystify79 - 20.00
paris - 20.00
Paris'Mom - 30.00
Msloke - 25.00
maltx3 - 20.00
Frosty's Mom - 20.00 
Kallie/Catcher's Mom - 25.00
scrappy - 20.00
Maltese Adora-Belle - 20.00
mimi2 - 20.00
Ancient 'Teeser - 25.00
littlepeanut - 20.00


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Joe, you are just the kind of guy that gets things done, aren't you? What a great and generous idea to donate the membership money to disaster relief and look how our members are responding! I'll bet by tomorrow there will be many more. My donation went to our local Humane Society because we have taken in 82 of the sheltered dogs from New Orleans and they are up for adoption now.

SM Rocks! Thanks Joe!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Sep 1 2005, 08:37 PM
> *Joe, you are just the kind of guy that gets things done, aren't you? *


well. hmmmm, if you ask my wife, ok, we wont ask her












> My donation went to our local Humane Society because we have taken in 82 of the sheltered dogs from New Orleans
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96258


[/B][/QUOTE]

thats awesome


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here is part of an email from my vet school:

DONATIONS

Financial donations are being accepted to fund the animals’ care through the Dr. Walter J. Ernst, Jr. Veterinary Memorial Foundation at the LVMA at 1-800-524-2996. 



A regional donation center is being established. Our needs include: large air kennels and metal cages, leashes, disposable bowls, canned cat and dog food, disposable litter pans, spray bleach, paper towels, sheets, towels, locks, hoses, bottled water, trash cans, trash bags, pooper scoopers, cat litter, extension cords, fans. The most urgent needs are kennels and monetary donations. The media will be advised of the address once determined. At least 175 animals are currently en route to Baton Rouge.



For more information or to make donations of the materials listed above, please call the LSU School of Veterinary Medicine at 225-578-9900 (www.vetmed.lsu.edu) or the LVMA at 1-800-524-2996 (www.lvma.org). 



thank u all for helping these guys out...i personally saw two sick dogs from new orleans...and there are so many more. they really need a lot of help. Thanks again


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Joe~
I just donated.







This is a wonderful thing your doing here.
















You rock!! (love the new smilie)


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Sep 2 2005, 05:45 AM
> *Joe~
> I just donated.  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96360*


[/QUOTE]

thank you









*Running total:*

Joe - 25.00
Laceys mom - 20.00
Mystify79 - 20.00
paris - 20.00
Paris'Mom - 30.00
Msloke - 25.00
maltx3 - 20.00
Frosty's Mom - 20.00 
Kallie/Catcher's Mom - 25.00
scrappy - 20.00
Maltese Adora-Belle - 20.00
mimi2 - 20.00
Ancient 'Teeser - 25.00
littlepeanut - 20.00
Teaco - 20.00
RubyJeansmom - 50.00


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Hi Joe,

Its great what you are doing







I just mailed you a check for $20.00.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

just as a side note, i have tried to thank everyone who has donated/upgraded via PM but i have had alot of PMs so i may have missed a couple, so i would like to say


*Thank You! *

this is an awesome thing everyone is doing



























*Running total:*

Joe - 25.00
Laceys mom - 20.00
Mystify79 - 20.00
paris - 20.00
Paris'Mom - 30.00
Msloke - 25.00
maltx3 - 20.00
Frosty's Mom - 20.00 
Kallie/Catcher's Mom - 25.00
scrappy - 20.00
Maltese Adora-Belle - 20.00
mimi2 - 20.00
Ancient 'Teeser - 25.00
littlepeanut - 20.00
Teaco - 20.00
RubyJeansmom - 50.00
Karen542 - 20.00


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Joe,

I just donated. I am only sorry that I am not able to physically help those who are suffering. 

God Bless all those who do suffer and those who are left with shattered lives...guide their hands as they continue to see that mans best friend is also in need.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Sep 2 2005, 12:56 PM
> *Joe,
> 
> I just donated.  I am only sorry that I am not able to physically help those who are suffering.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

thank you, your donation as well as everyones will surely help those pets and animals in need









*Running total:*

Joe - 25.00
Laceys mom - 20.00
Mystify79 - 20.00
paris - 20.00
Paris'Mom - 30.00
Msloke - 25.00
maltx3 - 20.00
Frosty's Mom - 20.00 
Kallie/Catcher's Mom - 25.00
scrappy - 20.00
Maltese Adora-Belle - 20.00
mimi2 - 20.00
Ancient 'Teeser - 25.00
littlepeanut - 20.00
Teaco - 20.00
RubyJeansmom - 50.00
Karen542 - 20.00
Teddyandme - 50.00

*=$450.00 so far*


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Joe, 

I just wanted to say that you are wonderful human being for taking money that you could use to help pay to maintain this fabulous website but instead decided in such a selfless way that the money should go towards helping mans best friend. There is a special place in Heaven just for you.









Thank you!

Martha


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mimi2_@Sep 2 2005, 01:25 PM
> *Thank you!
> 
> Martha
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96474*


[/QUOTE]

thank you for those kind words but I feel like I am doing something anyone that in my position would do that can reach out to a group of people or member base and in the scheme of things what I have done is insignificant(sp) compared to waht the members are doing









between SM and my other forum, members have raised almost 2000.00 dollars, we are at almost 1500.00 going to the salvation army there


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks for doing this, Joe.

I upgraded my membership in one transaction ($20.00)
and made a donation ($25.00).


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sylphide and Shrek's Mom_@Sep 2 2005, 06:03 PM
> *Thanks for doing this, Joe.
> 
> I upgraded my membership in one transaction ($20.00)
> ...


[/QUOTE]

awesome, thank you







i think we can get to 750.00







at least

*Running total:*

Joe - 25.00
Laceys mom - 20.00
Mystify79 - 20.00
paris - 20.00
Paris'Mom - 30.00
Msloke - 25.00
maltx3 - 20.00
Frosty's Mom - 20.00 
Kallie/Catcher's Mom - 25.00
scrappy - 20.00
Maltese Adora-Belle - 20.00
mimi2 - 20.00
Ancient 'Teeser - 25.00
littlepeanut - 20.00
Teaco - 20.00
RubyJeansmom - 50.00
Karen542 - 20.00
Teddyandme - 50.00
Sylphide and Shrek's Mom - 45.00

*=$495.00 so far*


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Joe this is great! I've been trying to figure out where to make a donation and you took the guesswork out of this for me. I upgraded my membership and I PM'd you my paypal e-mail address, but here it is again in case you read this first: [email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## Ancient 'Teeser (Aug 20, 2005)

Here's part of the latest mailing from the ASPCA:



> As we write this, ASPCA Southern Regional Shelter Outreach Manager Laura Lanza is busy compiling lists to help with rescues and contacting local shelters in affected areas to determine their immediate needs. Having spent 18 years as a director at Calcasieu Parish Animal Services, Laura is very familiar with the Gulf Region, and has many friends and colleagues in the area. She is serving as the ASPCA point person for calls and email inquiries about relief efforts.
> 
> We'll be checking in with Laura as she begins to receive feedback from groups, and we'll share it with you. We know how frustrating it is for those who are so faraway, watching television reports and wanting to do something to help. Please check our website for updates often--we'll keep you up-to-date on new information, progress made, and ways that you can help.
> 
> ...


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ancient 'Teeser_@Sep 2 2005, 11:06 PM
> *Here's part of the latest mailing from the ASPCA:*


good update, i believe the aspca will get our donation to where it needs to be

*Running total:*

Joe - 25.00
Laceys mom - 20.00
Mystify79 - 20.00
paris - 20.00
Paris'Mom - 30.00
Msloke - 25.00
maltx3 - 20.00
Frosty's Mom - 20.00 
Kallie/Catcher's Mom - 25.00
scrappy - 20.00
Maltese Adora-Belle - 20.00
mimi2 - 20.00
Ancient 'Teeser - 25.00
littlepeanut - 20.00
Teaco - 20.00
RubyJeansmom - 50.00
Karen542 - 20.00
Teddyandme - 50.00
Sylphide and Shrek's Mom - 45.00
bellasmommy - 20.00
HollyHobbie - 20.00

*=$535.00 so far*


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

We have been warned that a potentially brutal typhoon is heading our way and will hit us in a few days. If that happens, I will be donating here. If we get lucky, I'll donate over there.

just got this from my co-worker:
The Joint Typhoon Warning System is predicting that this typhoon will continue to gain strength as it approaches, and it's already a solid Cat 4 with sustained 140 mph winds. With a wind field that stretches for more than 500 km, it could prove more powerful than Katrina. ... Not good! We're obviously far enough inland that we won't have to worry about storm surge (right now, it's packing 47-foot waves), but from what the weather maps are showing now, the whole peninsula could feel tropical storm-strength winds or worse. 

Wish me luck that I can keep Sir N from crawling out of his skin. I'm off to buy water and other supplies.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh my, please stay safe and take care NC's mom







You will be in our prayers as well


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Take care NC's mom and I will be praying that you both are safe.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Don't worry; I'm nowhere near the coast. I'm pretty much in the middle of the peninsula, North included. Worst that will happen is a lot of wind, a lot of rain, and a lot of noise. We might lose electricity, but it's fall here, so it wouldn't be too terrible. 

For once procrastinating has paid off. I didn't crush the water bottles to put out for recycling lately, so I actually have some extras that I can fill with tap water for washing purposes if the water lines get knocked out. Tomorrow is Sunday, so I can spend all day getting ready.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Good luck NC's mom!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Keep safe NC's mom. And let us know you are ok when it's over. I hate storms.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

with the last two upgrades we have a total of 575.00, I will figure up what this equals out to be after paypal takes their fees (it will do no good but I am going to email them with our donation amount and see if they will refund the fees since its going to charity) and make the donation sometime today, i dont want to end this here so over the next week (at least), any other upgrades or donations to SM i will donate 50% back to the ASPCA in the names of the members at SM, I want to thank everyone for their donations to either here or other charities, thanks to those also who could not make a monitary donation but have took the time to keep these families, their pets, and the volunteers and service men aiding in the recovery efforts in your thoughts and prayers, this is a dire time for these people and their pets and its people like all of you that shows that their are truely great people in this world and that we as a nation will find a way to pull through this, thanks again everyone, i have to say it again, you rock!









*Running total:*

Joe - 25.00
Laceys mom - 20.00
Mystify79 - 20.00
paris - 20.00
Paris'Mom - 30.00
Msloke - 25.00
maltx3 - 20.00
Frosty's Mom - 20.00 
Kallie/Catcher's Mom - 25.00
scrappy - 20.00
Maltese Adora-Belle - 20.00
mimi2 - 20.00
Ancient 'Teeser - 25.00
littlepeanut - 20.00
Teaco - 20.00
RubyJeansmom - 50.00
Karen542 - 20.00
Teddyandme - 50.00
Sylphide and Shrek's Mom - 45.00
bellasmommy - 20.00
HollyHobbie - 20.00
BaileysMom - 20.00
Quincymom - 20.00

*=$575.00 TOTAL







*


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks again everyone, here is the screen shot for the donation (i just edited out my last name and address), it was 35.20 in paypal fees (hopefully if we can get that back i will send it back in as another donation) so it was 539.80 total we sent to the ASPCA












paypal screen shot


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

NC's mom - Take care of yourself and those two fluffbutts.

Joe. - Thank you for donating. There is a special place in Heaven waiting for you.

To my SM family - we did good!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Sep 4 2005, 10:44 AM
> *thanks again everyone, here is the screen shot for the donation .....*


Joe... you rock!! SM rocks!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Sep 4 2005, 11:24 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh man.... i missed it...


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Sep 6 2005, 10:01 AM
> *oh man.... i missed it...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Me too


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Sep 6 2005, 11:01 AM
> *oh man.... i missed it...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

kinda but not really, as i said above...



> i dont want to end this here so over the next week (at least), any other upgrades or donations to SM i will donate 50% back to the ASPCA in the names of the members at SM[/B]


it will be an ongoing recovery for the families and animals displaced so i want to do more if i can


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Sep 6 2005, 10:51 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kinda but not really, as i said above...



> i dont want to end this here so over the next week (at least), any other upgrades or donations to SM i will donate 50% back to the ASPCA in the names of the members at SM[/B]


it will be an ongoing recovery for the families and animals displaced so i want to do more if i can
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97231
[/B][/QUOTE]
I thought I missed it too, so we can still upgrade with half of it going to the ASPCA?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Sep 6 2005, 11:55 AM
> *I thought I missed it too, so we can still upgrade with half of it going to the ASPCA?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97235*


[/QUOTE]

righto


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Sep 6 2005, 12:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


righto








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97272
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks Joe!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I have just upgraded


----------



## maltese momma (May 19, 2005)

I just upgraded also. Sure hope I did it right..


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maltese momma_@Sep 6 2005, 05:03 PM
> *I just upgraded also. Sure hope I did it right..
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


hmmmm, something went wrong somewhere, not showing it on my end


----------



## maltese momma (May 19, 2005)

ok i will check with pay pal and see what is going on. Be right back


----------



## maltese momma (May 19, 2005)

ok i just checked at it said that it went to [email protected]
I do remember this is what came up after i hit the send money.. Would you pm me so i can get this right. thanks


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Sep 6 2005, 01:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


righto








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97272
[/B][/QUOTE]
Sounds good! I will upgrade today before I get side tracked again!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Joe you











































Let's all pray that these folks get all the help needed to be reunited with their families and pets, and that they can find a new place to settle and rebuild their lives.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I paid... now what do I do??


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Sep 7 2005, 10:22 PM
> *I paid... now what do I do??
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

ok, glad you asked, now you have to stand on one leg, with one eye shut and drink 3 glasses of water from a baby bottle as you spell supercalifragilisticespialidocious









haha, i kid i kid, you are now upgraded, thanks for supporting SM and the ASPCA


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Sep 7 2005, 10:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, glad you asked, now you have to stand on one leg, with one eye shut and drink 3 glasses of water from a baby bottle as you spell supercalifragilisticespialidocious









haha, i kid i kid, you are now upgraded, thanks for supporting SM and the ASPCA








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97668
[/B][/QUOTE]





















I think it is great what you are doing, I am donating locally.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Sep 7 2005, 10:38 PM
> *I am donating locally.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97676*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Sep 7 2005, 09:38 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]





















I think it is great what you are doing, I am donating locally.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97676
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ditto here!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Sep 7 2005, 07:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, glad you asked, now you have to stand on one leg, with one eye shut and drink 3 glasses of water from a baby bottle as you spell supercalifragilisticespialidocious









haha, i kid i kid, you are now upgraded, thanks for supporting SM and the ASPCA








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97668
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Sep 7 2005, 09:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, glad you asked, now you have to stand on one leg, with one eye shut and drink 3 glasses of water from a baby bottle as you spell supercalifragilisticespialidocious









haha, i kid i kid, you are now upgraded, thanks for supporting SM and the ASPCA








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97668
[/B][/QUOTE]







You are too funny!!


----------

